# LibreOffice in software compressed as I proceed to install?



## teo (Oct 22, 2016)

Hello!

 The current version of LibreOffice 5.0.6_4 in the repositories or  ports and packages (pkg) of  FreeBSD  represents vulnerability, as I proceed to successfully install the software unpacked LibreOffice with tar.xz format or deb_sdk.tar.gz format?


----------



## x-com (Oct 28, 2016)

Well I'd say you don't need the sdk, since it is for developing on LibreOffice. Whether gunzip oder xz are used doesn't make a difference, maybe on checksums.


----------

